
Selling side porjects - wenshaw
My friend and I have worked on our side project which is a online emotional support service for 2 years and spent thousands of dollars on it. It&#x27;s been through few beta testing and officially launched on Product Hunt. Now we are at the step where we either raise money to market or transfer it to an interested buyer. We chose the former due to our full-time jobs and visa issue. I&#x27;ve tried transferslot.com or few other sites for selling side projects mentioned on HN but to no avail. Most of those sites aren&#x27;t active. Any pointers?
======
ThomasSmale
Hey Wenshaw,

It would be a little small for us at FE International (we generally look at
businesses generating at least $1K MRR).

Your post is a little confusing - you said you chose the former (i.e. raising
money) but also that you looked to sell it as a side project.

It's hard to give specific advice without knowing the business itself but you
could always try looking for a partner who has time to work on the business.
Trying to sell a new product that isn't making any money isn't impossible but
you're unlikely to get much for your time.

Good luck!

